# Einmal eine etwas unbekannte Moderatorin 3 Bilder



## Tumor (2 Juni 2009)

Wollte extra auch mal ne neue die chance lassen.Sagt mir ruhig eure meinung.


----------



## General (2 Juni 2009)

Und wer ist sie nun???


----------



## termi5 (3 Juni 2009)

Genau wer soll das sein ?


----------



## Scofield (3 Juni 2009)

klär uns auf, wer ist das!

LG


----------



## JuzzeFTW (3 Juni 2009)

Sehen ja schon sehr alt aus die Bilder! Hmm hab aber auch keine Ahnung wer sie ist ^^


----------



## nightmarecinema (3 Juni 2009)

Jungs, das ist die Nachbarin von Tumor. ;-)


----------



## Scofield (3 Juni 2009)

nightmarecinema schrieb:


> Jungs, das ist die Nachbarin von Tumor. ;-)



rofl1


----------



## Tumor (3 Juni 2009)

Glaub mir meine Nachbarin sieht um einiges besser aus,zwar was älter als ich aber je älter die Frucht um so süsser der Saft Homeboy.
Aber um dich zu beruhigen weiss selber nicht wer das ist.War nur Just for Fun...


----------



## Tantramasseur (3 Juni 2009)

schön.....mal was Neues Unbekanntes


----------



## Rolli (4 Juni 2009)

Unbekannt lol4


----------



## aaltandy (4 Juni 2009)

Also ich kenn die auch nicht.


----------



## NAFFTIE (7 Juni 2009)

kenn die auch nicht aber sieht nicht schlecht aus


----------



## Punisher (11 Nov. 2012)

kommt mir bekannt vor


----------

